# Moisture in the sloughs



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been out maybe 5 times since opener. Looking at the fields and knowing the weather, I thought it would be a decent year to walk sloughs and possibly cats. Boy do I seem wrong. Take 1 step into the uncut grass and I'm ankle deep. Has anyone else noticed this, or is it just the region I am hunting?

Has the water table actually come up that far in the last year?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Yup, pretty much every slough/low spot has water in it this year. It's been a wet one.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Noticed this out west. This year every little creek and draw held water. Farmers and ranchers finally getting a break from the dry conditions of the last few years.


----------

